# Few New Animals



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Meet my newest addition. She doesn't have a name yet. She's a 12 week old Miniature Schnauzer. I have always wanted this breed. Never ever thought I'd get to since they are soooo expensive but I got an awesome deal on her!  

















Two calves I got from the sale barn. I had plenty of goats milk that I wasn't doing anything with and figured get a calf or two and feed them goats milk till weaning and resell them. As long as they don't die I'll make a little bit of a profit from selling them. 
The brown and white is a jersey bull calf, the other is a holstein heifer.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

That Jersey bull calf would melt my heart! I could never sell him!!! That's why I couldn't do it. They're all adorable! Congrats on your new puppy!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on your puppy! Adorable  ...I just love the Guernsey bull, those eyes could melt my heart...good way to not let good goats milk go to waste too! :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh they all are darling! This next weekend we'll be going to our local sale and buying some calves. Hopefully they will make it alright. Don't get attached to them whatever you do...sale/day old calves can die EXTREMELY easily. Not trying to burst your bubble whatsoever, just a heads up to be prepared. Sounds like you know already. I bet they will do fine! 

And that puppy, oh my gosh, too cute!!!!  

Good luck with them all!!!!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Your new dog is so very cute!  It is probably difficult to stop petting.

Suellen


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

I didn't buy those calves for pets. They will be sold. I am not attached to them, they are cute but they grow up. I wanted them only to drink goats milk and make some money on when we resell. I have had the jersey calf for 2 weeks and the other for a week. I know they can die easily. We've owned calves for several years on and off. :wink: Thankfully in all the years we've only lost a few.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's good.... I've seen where people think...oh we can bottle feed them and they'll be so sweet and how fun or the people that get them for free from the dairies, they don't realize how easily they can die. If you've had that jersey for 2 weeks then he should do just fine and the other sounds like it's off to a great start. Good luck with them!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I just love Mini Schnauzers! We've been raising them for 10 years or so. Have you ever had a "non-shedding" dog before or is this your first? I can sit for hours with my white Shnauzer on my lap and not have one hair on me when I get up. It's great!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww, how cute!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

They are all so very cute!! Congrats!!  I just love the jersey calf. . . . so cute!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Ahhh, I want a calf! If it was mine I'd have to keep that little heifer!

Our first miniature schnauzer was a black girl, her name was Buffy. There are three in the family right now, my mom's girls Sugar and Spice, and my dad's boy Mojo. Sugar is a chocolate white, and Spice and Mojo are black and white parti's.

Sugar was Mom's Christmas present,

















We got Spice from the pound,

















And Mojo was Dad's Father's Day present,

















Post lots of pics as she grow! And be sure to post a pic when she gets her first haircut!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Pretty schnauzers. :thumb: 


The holstein heifer was put down today. She got sick and was suffering and there was no hope for her.


Oh and thanks for mentioning the haircut. You just reminded me that I need to call the pet shop place and ask about that. lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats a shame, I'm sorry she was sick but it was better to end her suffering


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that. It is best to just help them go quicker in that kind of situation. 
Hope you didn't lose too much money w/ her. . . . that only makes it more difficult.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks.

No I didn't lose much money with her. For those that I buy and resell (just using up the extra goatmilk.) I don't spend much money on them. The highest I'll go is $30 and I got her for $20.


----------

